
Ask HN: How to change the username on Hackernews - uberneo
I remember around 2 years before when i had created my account on Hackernews and i just choose a random crazy name , i didn&#x27;t realise that i would get an urge to change my username. So just wondering if there is any way of changing the username on Hackernews
======
sarciszewski
Um, you have 2 karma, 1 submission, and 1 comment... I'm sure creating a new
account would be possible. You don't really have much to "start over" from.

~~~
jordsmi
OP account is 19 hours old, so I'm assuming he is posting from a throwaway.

Anyway this is the correct answer, just make a new account. Karma points don't
matter and people won't know its you anyway if you are using a completely new
name.

~~~
dllthomas
One could want comment history preserved, but a link in each profile to the
other doesn't seem a terrible solution.

------
stevekemp
There is no public option for this, it might be possible if you poked an
admin, but I'd not hold my breath.

